# Aluminum finish?



## LEAP (Apr 26, 2007)

I just finished my first aluminum pen. It came out nice and polished up beautifully but as I handle it it gets what appears to be micro scratches that catch the light. What can I use to make these go away and not came back?


----------



## doddman70 (Apr 26, 2007)

congrats on your first aluminum pen i did mine about a year ago it turned out great but like you i noticed tiny little scratches real fast i talked with some guys on the aluminum pen group on yahoo and the consensus was powder coating was the best choice for the most durable finish. if i know they have a tutorial on PC in the library. i hope this helps a little. if anybody else has an idea i'm all ears to []

Shane


----------



## cozee (Apr 27, 2007)

Clear powder coating is the most convenient however, anodizing is probably the best way to finish aluminum as it does harden the other surface. Check Caswell Plating for home kits.


----------



## Nolan (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes anodizing is best in my opinion but even the home kit is very caustic and uses an electrical charge to plate the aluminum.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> <br />Yes anodizing is best in my opinion but even the home kit is very caustic and uses an electrical charge to plate the aluminum.



Yes indeed, battery acid is needed. I have looked into doing this several times, and just don't want to mess with the chemicals. It appears to be fairly simple. But it will run a few $$ to get started. There is a yahoo group for anodizing.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 27, 2007)

Are there places where you can send parts for anodizing?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Are there places where you can send parts for anodizing?


Yes. Biggest issue is it cost the same for one piece as it would for a batch of parts. Local place here told me it would be about the same to have 100 parts done as one! About $35-$45.


----------



## LEAP (Apr 27, 2007)

Guess I should get busy I have 99 more to turn to make it cost efective[]


----------



## babyblues (Apr 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEAP_
> <br />Guess I should get busy I have 99 more to turn to make it cost efective[]


Hey Phil,  I noticed your signature said Old Orchard Beach, ME.  I live in Portland, ME.  I know of another guy in Farmington area who turns pens too.  I don't know him personally...yet.


----------



## LEAP (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi Jason,
Good to hear about another Mainer, I'm having a penturners gathering at my home May 5th. Kind of small right now this is the first meeting but we hope to grow from here. You are more than welcome to come. Let me know and I'll give you directions. BBQ and beverages and a chance to meet fellow turners. Maybe even trade some blanks and turn a bit.


----------



## DWK5150 (May 1, 2007)

I have made my own home anodizing setup.  Not as tough to do as you might think but yes you must be careful.


----------



## LEAP (May 1, 2007)

I'm thinking about the powder coating method. I've got a couple hundred .308 and 30-06 shells plus 3-4 - 10 foot sticks of 3/4" aluminum square stock. a PC gun, Toaster  oven and a couple pounds of clear clear coat and I'll be busy all summer.


----------



## cozee (May 1, 2007)

Keep in mind when pc'ing the brass, if you polish it, the heat from pc'ing it will cause a bit of yellowing.


----------



## lwalden (May 2, 2007)

just out of curiousity, what is BBQ in Maine comprised of? Sweet or spicy sauce, slow smoked, beef/pork/chicken?





> _Originally posted by LEAP_
> <br />Hi Jason,
> Good to hear about another Mainer, I'm having a penturners gathering at my home May 5th. Kind of small right now this is the first meeting but we hope to grow from here. You are more than welcome to come. Let me know and I'll give you directions. BBQ and beverages and a chance to meet fellow turners. Maybe even trade some blanks and turn a bit.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />just out of curiousity, what is BBQ in Maine comprised of? Sweet or spicy sauce, slow smoked, beef/pork/chicken?



Eh, shouldn't that be Lobstah?

.


----------



## LEAP (May 2, 2007)

Lyle 
BBQ in Maine is not taken any where near as seriously as in Texas. Generally anything cooked out doors is considered a BBQ meal. My "menu" for this weekend will probably be a huge hunk of sausage along with some burgers and dogs. Now when I do a clam and lobster feed its a whole different thing and would give any Texan a run for his money when it comes to preparation and the ritual of the meal. As far a sauce goes that depends on the meat being cooked. I use a dry spice for burgers kind of spicy but not 4 alarm. For pork ribs  I like a sweet sauce. My sausage is best served with plenty of cold liquids as it tends to be hot. Steaks are served rare and au natural. I won't evenmention the beans.  This sounds like a good poll question sure to generate a bit of discussion. Bon Apetite I'm getting hungry just typing this.


----------



## Rmartin (May 5, 2007)

Pfft! Texans don't know nothin 'bout barbequeing! BBQ is not something you do, it's something you eat. A pork pig sammich, mustard based of course!

Rmartin,
Southern by the grace of God


----------



## Firefyter-emt (May 6, 2007)

Phil, get back to me if you do pick up a PC set up, I would love to send you some small part here and there. heck, I would even pay! []

Seriously though, even if I pick up a pound of clear and send it up to you it would be worth it in the long run. I would love to get the set up myself, but I think I have gone and blown my "shop budget" untill next year now! Which is odd, because one the new lathe is sold this last deal will be a profit of cash plus the tools and wood!


----------



## edman2 (May 6, 2007)

"Shop budget"? You mean there's a limit? I sure hope LOL does'nt see this![]


----------



## LEAP (May 6, 2007)

Heck Lee I was hoping you might have one. I don't plan on getting one in the near future. Like you My shop budget is gone, actually it was gone a while ago but I keep sneaking things in regardless. If I don't start selling some of the pens soon SWMBO is going to start selling my toys er I mean tools. I had better not see you show up with an empty trailer![!]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (May 6, 2007)

LOL.. I may buy one someday, but I would want to do some bigger stuff so then it's finding a free stove and getting 220V into the shop...

Freddie, my shop budget was kinda taxed out after bringing this home yesterday. []






We got lathes, table saws, hand tools, shop cabinets, roller outfeed stands wood...ect!


----------



## edman2 (May 7, 2007)

Yes, sir!! Now that's what I call a budget![] If you get into trouble for all that I could come take some of it just to help you out. Sort of a permanent loan type of thing.[] Great load!


----------

